# Recipe for angel food cake needed



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

I was tole,replace suger with honey by 1/3.Say,if 1 cup suger,use 2/3 cup suger.Reson was,honey has liquid,suger is dry.NOW angel food is a pain at the best of times.Thats mine I'm talking about.


----------

